# SGI trip Oct 24-Nov1



## oldcsm (Oct 9, 2020)

Going down for our annual October trip to SGI. Decided to go later in October this year. We’ll be launching the boat from the Apalachicola City ramp and fishing the beach from the rental property in the evenings. Moon phase looks good and hopefully, Delta will be the last of the Hurricanes this year in the Gulf. I have searched everywhere and can’t find any kind of inshore fishing report for the SGI/Aplachicola Bay Area. If anyone is there now or has recently been down there any info you have would be great. Hoping the bay has time to clear up some over the next two weeks.  I will post results from our trip once we’re down there.

Best Regards,
OLDCSM


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 10, 2020)

You should be hitting it bout perfect,  water is starting to clear, pilings around old Bridge & cut is what our Port St Joe captain said for reds, nice rig!


----------



## Limitless (Oct 10, 2020)

In addition to inshore it will be the extended Red Snapper season the 24 & 25 Oct.  If you're there then and you get some decent weather you can go out and get some.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 10, 2020)

Will be there Tommrow for a week....will check in here. Will be doing mostly surf with some kayaking in the bay.

Joe


----------



## TuckerGA (Oct 11, 2020)

Going down for my annual trip starting the 17th.  I will post my results. I fish for Pomps, whiting and Spanish/Blues.  I cast for trout and jig for flounder but usually not much results for them. I dont do the Boy Scout camp or east end because my dog cant go with me.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 11, 2020)

4 WD Road to east end closed indefinitely due to shifting sands, ranger said several 4x4 got stuck so they closed, Gulf churned up pretty good , prolly clear up by mid week


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 11, 2020)

I plan to be on SGI the 28th through Nov 1.

Hope the bay's clear, the weather's good and the fish are hungry.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone got the great replies. Hoping those of you going down there can share. I’ll do the same. Again we’re fishing mainly inshore during the day and beach at night til midnight or so. Hoping for monster Reds!!!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 16, 2020)

oldcsm said:


> Again we’re fishing mainly inshore during the day and beach at night til midnight or so. Hoping for monster Reds!!!!


Tis the season!

Best wishes and tight lines.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 16, 2020)

Any reports from anyone down there now?


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 16, 2020)

We are here now.  Have gone to the east end of the island every morning this week.  The far point has deep water close to the bank.  We have caught Jack Crevalle, reds, blues, trout, spanish, and as many of the biggest lady fish I have ever seen.  Most fish were caught on a 1/2oz johnson spoon in silver and copper, swimbaits, top water. Good luck


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 16, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> We are here now.  Have gone to the east end of the island every morning this week.  The far point has deep water close to the bank.  We have caught Jack Crevalle, reds, blues, trout, spanish, and as many of the biggest lady fish I have ever seen.  Most fish were caught on a 1/2oz johnson spoon in silver and copper, swimbaits, top water. Good luck


Mike, Great report! and thanks so much.  It sounds exciting!!!!!!


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 20, 2020)

It is amazing how little fishing information is available for NW Florida. The SGI/Carabelle/Port St. Joe areas are very popular saltwater fishing areas for Georgia Saltwater fishermen and families. Even the Florida Sportsman Magazine Fishing 4 Cast for NW Florida hasn't been updated for over a month. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2020/09/17/northwest-weekend-fishing-4cast/ As someone who fishes the SGI/Apalachicola Bay area twice a year, it's frustrating that Florida Sportsman can't find aa source to provide relevant reports. Every other region is updated regularly. I found some YouTube videos that were newer than the FS report. I do appreciate the feedback I've gotten here and I will post our results once we're down there.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> We are here now.  Have gone to the east end of the island every morning this week.  The far point has deep water close to the bank.  We have caught Jack Crevalle, reds, blues, trout, spanish, and as many of the biggest lady fish I have ever seen.  Most fish were caught on a 1/2oz johnson spoon in silver and copper, swimbaits, top water. Good luck


Y'all surf/wade fishing the East end or fishing from a boat?


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Y'all surf/wade fishing the East end or fishing from a boat?


We had a boat, however alot of the fish we caught were casting distance from the bank. The jack cervalle would have spooled us from the bank.  Hand to chase them with the boat.  They were in there thick a few days last week.  20-30 minute fight were awesome!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> We had a boat, however alot of the fish we caught were casting distance from the bank. The jack cervalle would have spooled us from the bank.  Hand to chase them with the boat.  They were in there thick a few days last week.  20-30 minute fight were awesome!


10-4. I was wondering if the road was still closed.


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> 10-4. I was wondering if the road was still closed.


I saw one lady on a bike and one guy fishing the point in 6 days.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 21, 2020)

I know it's not SGI, but we fished Choctawhatchee bay last week.  Fished live croakers and spots and caught some upper slot reds and some over slot with one bull about 40" as well as several big trout.  It was fast and furious at times.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 21, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> We had a boat, however alot of the fish we caught were casting distance from the bank. The jack cervalle would have spooled us from the bank.  Hand to chase them with the boat.  They were in there thick a few days last week.  20-30 minute fight were awesome!


Were you fishing Bob Sikes/Government cut or the East end for those Jacks?


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 21, 2020)

This video is from Apalachicola Bay about a month ago.  Anybody recognize the areas? The second spot looks like it's around the Apalachicola River.


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 21, 2020)

oldcsm said:


> Were you fishing Bob Sikes/Government cut or the East end for those Jacks?


East end


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 21, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> East end


Thanks so much.


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 21, 2020)

oldcsm said:


> Thanks so much.


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Oct 21, 2020)

Mike81 said:


> East end



Do they now let you drive all the way to the eastern parking area in the park?  If so, do you have to have 4 wheel drive?  Thanks!


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 22, 2020)

ForsythGlock said:


> Do they now let you drive all the way to the eastern parking area in the park?  If so, do you have to have 4 wheel drive?  Thanks!


I am not sure.  Only saw one guy fishing the point and a lady on a bike.  Probably call to get confirmation.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 22, 2020)

East end was closed  last week. My  guess is you could still walk or ride your bike down there. Heck of a walk though. I didn't ask at the booth. Just saw the sign when paying .


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 22, 2020)

RGRJN said:


> East end was closed  last week. My  guess is you could still walk or ride your bike down there. Heck of a walk though. I didn't ask at the booth. Just saw the sign when paying .



As someone who has walked the entire way to the end, don't even think about it! That was a one time deal. lol It was an ordeal that is still talked about around the Christmas dinner table.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 28, 2020)

SGI is rough weather and tough fishing. Only 2 keeper sheepshead North and East of the 98 Apalachicola bridge, and 1 Seatrout off the beach so far. Wind has been brutal. No live shrimp available and mullet is hard to come by. Few boats are our and pier fisherman are down to 1 or two. Will update you on Friday/Saturday. Tomorrow will be a wash again due to heavy rains and wind.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 29, 2020)

oldcsm said:


> It is amazing how little fishing information is available for NW Florida. The SGI/Carabelle/Port St. Joe areas are very popular saltwater fishing areas for Georgia Saltwater fishermen and families. Even the Florida Sportsman Magazine Fishing 4 Cast for NW Florida hasn't been updated for over a month. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2020/09/17/northwest-weekend-fishing-4cast/ As someone who fishes the SGI/Apalachicola Bay area twice a year, it's frustrating that Florida Sportsman can't find aa source to provide relevant reports. Every other region is updated regularly. I found some YouTube videos that were newer than the FS report. I do appreciate the feedback I've gotten here and I will post our results once we're down there.



There used to be a good amount of info on the Florida sportsman forum NW section years ago but a heavy handed Hitler of a moderator ran everyone off.   No one posts anymore all the threads are the days of the week with the few that still visit telling each other good morning. Really sad it was my first forum I joined since we vacation there every year and I was always looking for good info down there.


----------



## jimboc (Oct 29, 2020)

Try bigbendfishing.net. Good info on there at times.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 31, 2020)

Stonewall 2 said:


> There used to be a good amount of info on the Florida sportsman forum NW section years ago but a heavy handed Hitler of a moderator ran everyone off.   No one posts anymore all the threads are the days of the week with the few that still visit telling each other good morning. Really sad it was my first forum I joined since we vacation there every year and I was always looking for good info down there.


There was way more to it than that. The guy you are talking about has been gone for years, and the whole Forum is still pretty lousy. And, a FYI. While the man you are referring to could be a real donkey’s behind, he’s done, and is still doing more to try to protect our waters than any 20 of us.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 31, 2020)

pottydoc said:


> There was way more to it than that. The guy you are talking about has been gone for years, and the whole Forum is still pretty lousy. And, a FYI. While the man you are referring to could be a real donkey’s behind, he’s done, and is still doing more to try to protect our waters than any 20 of us.


Not talking about the same guy. The guy I’m talking about is still a mod likes parrots hint hint and now everyone is gone and all they do is say good morning to each other and do there NASCAR thing hardly any fishing stuff at all.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok got the hint. Still don’t think he, or any of the mods are the main issue. The SE used to be the biggest and best section on there. Now it’s as bad or worse than the NW section, and I never see that particular mod on SE. I just moved up to PSJ, I’ll start posting on NW and see if I can help liven it up. I think it’s a lost cause though. I been on there since the beginning, hate to see what it’s become.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 1, 2020)

He is the p


pottydoc said:


> Ok got the hint. Still don’t think he, or any of the mods are the main issue. The SE used to be the biggest and best section on there. Now it’s as bad or worse than the NW section, and I never see that particular mod on SE. I just moved up to PSJ, I’ll start posting on NW and see if I can help liven it up. I think it’s a lost cause though. I been on there since the beginning, hate to see what it’s become.



He is the problem though anytime any lively discussion got started he shut it down and everyone got bored and left not even a year after he became a mod. Still look a couple time a month will look for your posts what is your screen name.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 1, 2020)

Pottydoc same as here


----------

